# Its about time



## treemandan (Mar 20, 2009)

I pull a boner, in front of alot of people,some I knew and some I just met.

I don't even know how to say this, I am quite embarrassed, I must come clean though.

I YANKED THE &^%*#@ GAS HOSE OFF THE %$$#@ PUMP

Well, not off, it slid out of the car tank's filler neck and landed in the alberta spruce WHICH if the spruce hadn't of been there the nozzle would have whipped around the other side of the pump and taken out the guy over there. It did stay connected to the pump.

I know where I went wrong and I knew it from the start, here it is:

I left the pump and went over to talk to John Westerman. I knew this was not the thing to do. I stand right there... usually.

They said it happens a lot and I know. We used to see a truck or two a winter burnt up from static electricty arching from ones hand to the pump nozzle and we have all seen videos on youtube.

I was in the Outback, and I get shocked everytime I get out of it. I just dropped off my kid and went for gas, I was talking to a few dirrent folks before during and after pumping. I said to the one guy" Boy, you sure are lucky!" That was after.

A very dangerous place the gas station.


----------



## KD57 (Mar 20, 2009)

LOL. At least you didn't tear it off and drive down the road w/ the hose dangling alongside.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe a little too much smokie smoke there dan?? lol.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 20, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> To quote Billy Idol....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. Short term memory can be a b!tC# for sure. Perhaps the dan can limit himself to evening smoking in an effort to stave off such occurrences??


----------



## treemandan (Mar 20, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Short term memory can be a b!tC# for sure. Perhaps the dan can limit himself to evening smoking in an effort to stave off such occurrences??



The worst is when I can't find where I put the stuff


----------



## Raymond (Mar 20, 2009)

Heh Heh :hmm3grin2orange: Hey it's Fry-day!


----------



## treemandan (Mar 20, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> To quote Billy Idol....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a nice day for a pump yanking?

I think i exaggerated the nozzle whipping around like that. I was bout 19 when I figured its best to pull away slow. I was practicing this well learned behaviour so its not like I was jamming out of there, which I don't do a whole lot of... I am more of a suttle finese guy. Mr. Idol and I do not compare... I wish though. 
The hose was fine, Westerman's boys looked at me like I was a dik, I looked back like I knew how they broke the axle of the top-kick. 
What a day, woke up with crick in my neck and have been looking at people sideways all dam day , smacked a trash can with the side view on the way to school, almost caused another wrecked in there somewhere. Yesterday I was King of the Hill.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 20, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Heh Heh :hmm3grin2orange: Hey it's Fry-day!



I guess if you can survive that you can survive anything.


The rental yard guys had a laugh and I bet they are still laughing and that's fine with me. I only had to put my serious face on for a milli-second to make them stop doing it in front of me. What do I care what those idiots do when I am not around?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 20, 2009)

KD57 said:


> LOL. At least you didn't tear it off and drive down the road w/ the hose dangling alongside.



Hey! That's what I was thinking the very moment I stopped and realized. One thing: I drive 4 or 5 vehicles, the Outback is the only one I gas up out of all of them with the fill neck on the passenger side. I put gas in it like once every two weeks and always forget which side its one by then. I can't even find the headlights in whatever I am driving, sometimes I forget what I am driving and slam my left foot into the floorboard every know and again.
But I do tend to drive easy and stay alert, not today I guess, I was kinda beat. No I didn't jam out of the gas station... at least


----------



## Raymond (Mar 20, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I guess if you can survive that you can survive anything.
> 
> 
> The rental yard guys had a laugh and I bet they are still laughing and that's fine with me. I only had to put my serious face on for a milli-second to make them stop doing it in front of me. What do I care what those idiots do when I am not around?


Never done that one yet but I have be known to pay for fuel and drive off without getting it. One time a couple miles away I ran out. I was like what the hell I just bought gas! But yeah you have to also put it in.


----------



## masiman (Mar 25, 2009)

It seems that you have problems around petroleum products, maybe you are like water. I'm not trying to poke you with bad memories, but someone is trying to tell you something!! 

But seriously, I'm glad no one got hurt. There was a horrible accident recently where a woman died filling her car.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 25, 2009)

masiman said:


> It seems that you have problems around petroleum products, maybe you are like water. I'm not trying to poke you with bad memories, but someone is trying to tell you something!!
> 
> But seriously, I'm glad no one got hurt. There was a horrible accident recently where a woman died filling her car.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.



Man I see it buddy. I usually don't mess around. The one guy asked me to plow his gas station, I said no thanks.


----------

